# Грыжа диска! Как мы её понимаем?



## sergiom (21 Мар 2011)

Уважаемые врачи форума !

Если вас не затруднит напишите что же всё таки такое грыжа НЕ на медицинском языке=) лично я так и не понимаю все говорят разное ! все говорят мед. выражениями которые больше понятны врачам между собой ! 

я думаю всем будет интересно знать , тем кто первый раз на форуме !

лично у меня есть несколько непонятных  вопросов !

1) как я прочитал в интернете грыжа первые 4 месяца "мягкая" после 4 мес начинает каменеть ....так ли это?

2)всё таки грыжа давит на нерв или нерв на грыжу ?
(при защемлении седалищного нерва) не очень понятно как это? нерв зажат или просто грыжа надавливает на нерв? 

3) при защемлении нерва грыжой идёт восполнения нерва и тем самым ноет вся нога ! если снять БОЛЬ (ноющую боль в ноге) то восполнение пройдет? и тем самым корешок нерва освободится?  понятно что грыжа останется ,просто у кого то на форуме грыжа 0.5 мм и дикие боли а у кого 1,5мм и нет болей   

4) что такое Секвестрированная грыжа?  если в МРТ такого выражения нет , то она поддаётся консервативному лечению?  (или врач который делал МРТ мог выразиться по другому?)


СПАСИБО большое тем докторам кто ответит !


----------



## Нася (21 Мар 2011)

sergiom написал(а):


> Уважаемые врачи форума !
> 
> Если вас не затруднит напишите что же всё таки такое грыжа НЕ на медицинском языке=) лично я так и не понимаю все говорят разное ! все говорят мед. выражениями которые больше понятны врачам между собой !
> 
> ...


 
Докторов не жалко?
Все ответы на форуме есть.


----------



## sergiom (21 Мар 2011)

уже неделю читаю  форум так и не нашёл ответов , если ответ есть то он закодирован мед. языком и думай что это=)

прошу не разводить тут споры , надеюсь какой нибудь врач напишет ! уверен что это будет полезная тема ,где можно сразу понять главные принципы грыжи !  и людям будет проще сразу понять суть проблемы!

Спасибо!

просьба помощи врачей в этой теме именно в теории ! а не в разных случаях грыж на форуме!


----------



## tortoise (22 Мар 2011)

мне ОЧЕНЬ понравилась вот эта статья 
http://dr-timur.ru/book/gryzha-mezhpozvononogo-diska-chto-eto-takoe-i-kak-s-nei-borotsya

коротко и очень просто для понимания, для "чайников" 

автор, по моему, на этом сайте присутствует.


----------



## Нася (22 Мар 2011)

Да, сайт правильный, тут в самом деле много ответов. Свой путь к выздоровлению я начала как раз с этого сайта.
И доктор замечательный - Тимур Юсуфович Гусейнов.


----------



## sergiom (22 Мар 2011)

спасибо за сайт ! изучаю! жалко доктор не из Питера(


----------



## Нася (22 Мар 2011)

А Питер чудо-доктором тоже не обижен!)


----------



## sergiom (22 Мар 2011)

поделитесь?


----------



## Буся (22 Мар 2011)

Доктор abelar, который сегодня именинник.


----------



## sergiom (22 Мар 2011)

Буся спасибо ! но у меня хороший знакомый остеопат-мануальщик , к нему хожу уже 10 лет


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Мар 2011)

sergiom написал(а):


> Буся спасибо ! но у меня хороший знакомый остеопат-мануальщик , к нему хожу уже 10 лет


 
а как он трактует,  что есть грыжа? Вы задавали ему этот вопрос?


----------



## sergiom (22 Мар 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> а как он трактует,  что есть грыжа? Вы задавали ему этот вопрос?



вообще я ему доверяю он меня на ноги поставил лет 10 назад ,но там проблему в шейном отделе были  

очень уверенно говорит что грыжу уберет он работает 22 года он остеопат (  честно сказать что я не знаю чем мануальный от отсеопата врач отличает ) 

он смотрел снимки МРТ делает массаж протягивает позвоночник ,вообщем как то так


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Мар 2011)

sergiom написал(а):


> вообще я ему доверяю он меня на ноги поставил лет 10 назад ,но там проблему в шейном отделе были


я не о доверии, я о том,  как он ответил вам на ваши четыре вопроса?


----------



## sergiom (22 Мар 2011)

ну в том то и дело все четыре врачу у каого я был ответили по разному как это не спешно ! мой остеопат утверждает что всё пройдет ! но я начинаю нервничать т.к. боль не уходит


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Мар 2011)

sergiom написал(а):


> боль не уходит


 
а сколько времени уже лечат? Снимки можно глянуть?


----------



## sergiom (22 Мар 2011)

вы уже отвечали в моём посте 

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum35/thread9800.html


спасибо большое!


----------



## sergiom (23 Мар 2011)

я просто спросил ваш телефон! чтоб был!  я на этом форуме ищу ответы на вопросы которые мне не понятны! согласитесь каждый врач говорит разное , а нам пациентом нужно уже самим разбираться кого слушать т.к. выбор не из легких(

---------- Сообщение добавлено  в 00:06 ---------- Предыдущее сообщение размещено  в 00:04 ----------

22 года назад "остеопаты" ползали в блевотине и в соплях по бетонному полу 3-го этажа на Литейном 4. Умоляли. чтобы не трогали их детей и жену. Продавали оптом: друзей, знакомых, родственников, чтобы себе наиграть 20 минут их сраной жизни....
...Это для спарвки. Для учета в работе...  

???


----------



## abelar (23 Мар 2011)

Это, кстати, цитата из учебника А.Э. Зелинского!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  в 00:17 ---------- Предыдущее сообщение размещено  в 00:16 ----------




sergiom написал(а):


> я просто спросил ваш телефон! чтоб был!  я на этом форуме ищу ответы на вопросы которые мне не понятны! согласитесь каждый врач говорит разное , а нам пациентом нужно уже самим разбираться кого слушать т.к. выбор не из легких(
> 
> ---------- Сообщение добавлено  в 00:06 ---------- Предыдущее сообщение размещено  в 00:04 ----------
> ................
> ...


это цитата (С) из Зелинского.!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Мар 2011)

10 лет лечиться у остеопата - это круто!!!


----------



## sergiom (23 Мар 2011)

время от времени ! для профилактики раз в год) а вы случайно не умничаете?


----------



## AIR (24 Мар 2011)

Если врач лечит вас уже 10 лет, эффективно, и вы ему полностью доверяете, то за этот срок у вас не должно остаться абсолютно никаких вопросов.. В противном случае я чего то недопонимаю...


----------



## nuwa (24 Мар 2011)

Простите, но даже для раздела "Делимся опытом...." эта тема уже слишком. Тема закрывается. Вопросы по лечению можете задать в теме https://www.medhouse.ru/forum35/thread9800.html


----------

